# 19 Sicherheitslücken in Windows-Komponenten und -Anwendungen geschlossen



## Newsfeed (11 August 2009)

Zu den verwundbaren Komponenten zählen WINS, Telnet und erneut die Active Template Library. Zudem beseitigen die Updatey kritische Lücken in den Office Web Components sowie ein DoS-Lücke in ASP.NET, durch die Anwendungen auf dem IIS aus dem Tritt geraten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

